# What is your favorite apple?



## Angie (May 31, 2007)

I grew up with Red Delicious and never really liked them.  I went for at least 20 years before eating another apple..I didn't realize how different they could be.  A few months ago, I got started eating Granny Smith's with peanut butter for a morning snack.  Then I moved on to Gala and Fuji apples.  

My latest discovery is a Pink Lady apple.  This one is by far my favorite.

Which one is yours?  Not to cook with, but to pick up and eat as nature intended!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 31, 2007)

Your favorites are mine. To eat out of hand, the Pink Lady, Gala and Fuji..


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2007)

_Angie,_
_you might enjoy reading through this thread started by Sierra Cook.._

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-is-your-favorite-kind-of-apple-13907.html?highlight=apples

kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 31, 2007)

A  of the above or any other tart sweet apple the others taste bland and mealy.


----------



## amber (May 31, 2007)

Love granny smiths, same as jpmcgrew mentioned, the others taste bland and soft/mealy to me as well.


----------



## Mirandgl (May 31, 2007)

I have always been fond of Jonathan for their crisp texture and refreshing tartness.  I now really enjoy Fuji.  We go to a local orchard and buy a bushel when they are in season.  We use our food dehydrator and make great snacks of dried slices that are intended to last thru the winter but usually get munched long before snow falls.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 1, 2007)

Where I live, apple varieties are limited. Having said that, I have to endorse Granny Smith because they're readily available here and because they're delicous.  I also like them because they're nice and crunchy and not "mealy" as others have said about other apples.  I usually eat one Granny Smith a day most days.


----------



## fireweaver (Jun 1, 2007)

Angie, i'm with you 100%.  red delicious are far too mealy and one-note sweet (like the difference between refined white sugar and wildflower honey).  pink apples (fuji, pink lady, gala) are just so where it's at.

if you have any access to more "exotic" varieties, look for crispin apples, aka mutsu.  they're green-skinned with a tiny blush, and have the most AMAZING perfume of roses.  crisp, tasty, not mealy at all.  honeycrisp is the other harder-to-find tasty pink apple i'm fond of.  i'm SO looking forward to the apple season at the baltimore farmer's market, since i haven't had either since last fall.


----------



## candelbc (Jun 1, 2007)

Being in Wisconsin, I have lots of Honeycrips to my avail.. I love them.. Another of my favorites is Haarlson. Both are very, very tart and crisp...

Love them!
-Brad


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 1, 2007)

Red delicious, golden delicious and firiki apples from Mt Pelion here for sure.  Below is a photo of Greece's famous apples:


----------



## kyles (Jun 1, 2007)

Cox's orange pippin are my favourite, not too sweet, nice and crunchy. I like gravensteins as well. My local farmer's market has an apple lady, and she has some rare heirloom varieties which are lovely too.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 1, 2007)

Like you, I grew up with red delicious.  I always enjoyed them, but preferred golden delicious when they actually were golden, with a hint of pink.  I also enjoy royal gala.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 1, 2007)

Jonathan is my all time favorite, then Golden Delicious. Don't know why Red Delicious were ever invented, might be its pretty looks, certainly is not its taste!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 1, 2007)

Pink Lady!!!


----------



## Janet is Hungry (Jun 1, 2007)

Honeycrisp for sure, but they aren't always east to find.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2007)

McIntosh. I even use them for my apple pie.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 1, 2007)

I love Macintosh apples but they are hard to find here in VA.  I usually have to go to Trader Joes to get them and then they don't always have them.  Fuji and Gala are next in line with golden delicious on occasion.  I read somewhere that the red delicious apples have been hybrided too much now to get the deep red color and the shape that it has really affected the taste.  When they were first introduced they were the sweetest apple around.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 1, 2007)

We've been on a Gala apple kick for many months now. It's all we get.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 1, 2007)

jabbur said:
			
		

> I love Macintosh apples but they are hard to find here in VA. I usually have to go to Trader Joes to get them and then they don't always have them. Fuji and Gala are next in line with golden delicious on occasion. I read somewhere that the red delicious apples have been hybrided too much now to get the deep red color and the shape that it has really affected the taste. When they were first introduced they were the sweetest apple around.


 
Macintosh are also my favorite. It is the same here were I live in the midwest, for some reason they are so hard to find in the stores.


----------



## CherryRed (Jun 1, 2007)

Nothing beats a Pink Lady apple! I had one for the first time a few months ago and now no other kind else compares. The only unfortunate thing is that they're not always easy to find in stores near me. It's basically hit or miss - if they have them there are tons, but if they don't it could be a while before you'll see them again. Fuji apples are good too.


----------



## Angie (Jun 1, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Angie,_
> _you might enjoy reading through this thread started by Sierra Cook.._
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-is-your-favorite-kind-of-apple-13907.html?highlight=apples
> ...


 
Thank you!  I looked in the fruit section to see if this was already covered..


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2007)

Galas and Fujis are my favorite. Red delicious are just too soft for me. I love them crisp and juicy, sweet and tart.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Galas and Fujis are my favorite. Red delicious are just too soft for me. I love them crisp and juicy, sweet and tart.


Me too Middie,
I'm lucky enough to have a tree of each..So summer here is apple heaven 
But I like the pink lady and Arkansas Blacks yummy.
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2007)

I've never had a pink lady. I'll have to look for them now with so many great comments about them lol.


----------



## Angie (Jun 2, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> I've never had a pink lady. I'll have to look for them now with so many great comments about them lol.


 
They are crisp and tart and sweet.  Sounds like an oxymoron, I know but it's true!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 2, 2007)

Fiji for crisp sweet and Braeburn for crisp tart ... yum


----------



## CaroleC (Jul 13, 2007)

I love Pink Lady but every now and then a nice Nashi is just what the doctor ordered.  They're so light and juicy!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 13, 2007)

For eating raw-
A red delicious, picked off a tree on a cold October morning, in Vermont, on the shore of Lake Champlain.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 13, 2007)

In Order from My most Favorite

eating :  Honey Crisp, Pink Lady, Red Delicious, Mini Gala

cooking: McIntosh, Rome, Granny Smith

dipping: Granny Smith, Fuji, Golden Delicious


----------

